
France government approves 3% tax on internet giants - beastibash
https://techerati.com/news-hub/france-approves-tax-on-big-tech-despite-us-threats/
======
HissingMachine
"The tech industry warns consumers could pay more."

Oh no, a cost increase on a free service?

~~~
mateo411
I'm willing to pay 3% more.

------
100-xyz
Each of us is seeing the emergence of economic giants with monopolistic
attributes and who not only want to control a maximum amount of data and make
money with this data but also go further than that by, in the absence of
rules, escaping taxes and putting into place instruments that could, tomorrow,
become a sovereign currency.

Very well said.

